# Post Your 2014 Fishing Catches!



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Giving the popularity of the fishing chitchat on other threads how about sharing photos of catches from 2014 here? No asking for locations (should go without saying) but type of fishing and setup info welcome.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll get things started with this little guy.









Local lake (won't say which one) that regularly produces 2-3 pounders. Olive pumpkin head off my vice.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I will play... Of all the trip I did salmon fish, these two fish gave me quite a memory...



Though it was a chum, it was quite a friesty one as it is nice and fresh. I thought it was a coho in the beginning. It jumped, rolled, and mad dashing. I was fishing one of my favorite spot alone and I was rewarded with this beautiful doe.



Same spot, but different condition. The water was very very high and only about 6" of visibility. I was casting my trusty fly. I wasn't going to catch much as 4 anglers and no one was catching anything from roes, to jigs, and to spinner.

I was tossing everything too with my centerpin in the beginning. But since no one was catching a thing or even a hit, I switched to my fly and just casting on every inch of water behind the gears. To my surprise, there were coho hiding behind them. I first lost one cause it got me on surprise. Then I landed a wild and quickly released without a photo. Then I got this doe a few cast later.

I had many days with landing many fish on the same day. But these two days and these two fish really stood out on 2014.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Here's 4 beauties I caught last year.
3 out of the 4 fish were released, to live another day. All fish were weighed with a digital scale. No fisheman stories here on weight. The Chinook has fed many people. 

22lb Chinook caught bottom bouncing the Fraser.








4Lb Brook trout I caught trolling a fly. Secret Lake 








6.5LB Rainbow I caught trolling a fly. Secret lake 








Resident Cut throat I caught tossing wool with a float. Kanaka Creek


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I am always amazed that we can still have quality fishing wishing and hour and a half from Vancouver, not too mention our still waters inland. those are some dandies jbyoung! Charles that is one clean looking chum for the river! hopefully, we will still have some fish in years to come.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn Justin that brookie is a pig! Here are a few of my favourites from 2014. All caught on spoons or spinners. Hoping to get a few on the fly this year if my brother will give me a few casts every once in a while 

My first coho. Not the biggest or the brightest, but its one more species checked off of my to do list.








Cutthroat trout on one of my favourite lakes. The underwater shot was taken with my GoPro Hero 3+ Black Edition















Rainbow trout from the same lake








Nice little bull trout that grabbed my spoon while I was going for coho.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Hammer said:


> I am always amazed that we can still have quality fishing wishing and hour and a half from Vancouver, not too mention our still waters inland. those are some dandies jbyoung! Charles that is one clean looking chum for the river! hopefully, we will still have some fish in years to come.


And the single hand sage is what you sold me years ago. My daughter loves that rod. She spent more time on it with the pinks than anything else. It is her go to rod. I have to use my cheap switch for pin-ing and fly.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

charles said:


> And the single hand sage is what you sold me years ago. My daughter loves that rod. She spent more time on it with the pinks than anything else. It is her go to rod. I have to use my cheap switch for pin-ing and fly.


That's one lucky girl!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Charles, 
I didn't notice until you mentioned it. Glad to see the rod getting is used. 
Nice work everyone! Great diversity of species!
Let's see a few more pics come out of the woodwork
Hammer


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Not from BC, but here are a couple of my catches from 2014. Smallmouth bass have really taken over on the East Coast, but they're tasty and fun to catch.















Squid in NS


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Great pictures everyone. Ive never caught a squid. That sounds fun.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Knoll Booth park in Langley... Largemouth bass 



Theres also pumpkinseed in there.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Where is that park?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Its off 32nd ave behind the firehall just east of 200th


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I sometimes take my kids bass fishing, great fun. they are an ecological problem.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

A couple of pinks from Campbell River caught by float drifting with flies.










The next 3 are from a trip to Chilliwack River.

We didn't limit out but it was a productive day for my gf and I. There was a wild or 2 that we had to release as well.










These were 3 that we caught in the last half hour of the day










A wild coho that we released.










All coho were caught on Gibbs Croc spoons.

I bought a new landing net for next season so I won't be using this undersized trout net anymore for salmon.


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

My first brook trout










A couple of rainbows from Kamloops










Just a couple of more months to go before the ice melts on the lakes in the Interior and I can fish for trout again.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are some dandies


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a few from 2014 from a few different seasons.

































Just contributing a few to keep things moving


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Hammer do you tell all your catches that they must be "this big" to ride? They're all beauties.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

DBam said:


> Hammer do you tell all your catches that they must be "this big" to ride? They're all beauties.


No, I'm into equal opportunity. I love catching tiddlers, bullheads, and shiners too! Anything that bites


----------



## auratus (Jun 8, 2012)

nice little bull trout 







19lb red from the summer







more bi catch from early coho fishing

No real exciting pictures, normally i dont take photos of fish, since my phone is normally off.


----------

